# N.E Ohio Division Of Midwest Sportsman



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been doing some reading up on this topic (Midwest Sportsman tournamets) and I have read some good story, But with all good store there are some bad storys. I feel bad to the dismisal of a great director. But the job was open and I took it. I hope with this I don't make enemy's and I think that last year they did a great job. But the show must go on. I would like to see what happen this year at the classic. I would hope that thing have changed this year and I feel that they have but I'm not going to lie to get people to join that is there choice. I'm going to do the best that I can to put on the best tournament there is in the area. I can see this is going to be harder then first thought. I'm going to try to get 2 opens plus the 6 tournaments. I am going to do everthing by the rules. There will be pop after the tournament on ice free. If anybody has anything to add like suggests please feel conment or e-mail me [email protected] and please don't hold back anything thank you and look forward to hear from you


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds good...good luck, i'm sure there won't be hard feelings, you are the third director in as many years for this division. what lakes are you looking at having the opens at and and on what dates?


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm just put them together any suggest would help. See there is a lake that would be trolling motor only. The lake is called dale walburn res. around Alliance area if I get some poeple intrested in this I'll get the permits and fish. This lake has some big bass well the lake is between Mosquito or Berlin or West Branch you input will help.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

pm sent, i think you'd get a good turn out at walborn, i know plenty that fish it regularly...they need an open tournament at WB in the fall...


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

How about berlin in the spring along with mosqutio and portage in late fall.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

fishin'cpl,

do you have any info on the national location? i heard a rumor they are now moving it away from kentucky? ....ohio river....alabama. i don't know. just wondering if anything has been confirmed.


best of luck in '06.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Dale Walbourn...10hp and under I believe. The nice thing for the bass guys is they let you start the big motor to put the rig back on the trailer... Also great fishery that can get VERY weedy in the summer months.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry I reported the Classic wasn't change but I was wrong and they have changed but no info yet. Watch for me to post the new area for the classic as soon as I get it.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I was planning on fishing the midwest pro put on my norton but they r not having that this year. i am already fishin lakes with Prvonozac and i am planning on fishing either the liberty bass series as a boater or the northern tour as an amature, but i still want to fish a circuit with my dad, i was just curious as to what ur tenative schedule was, cause it would be a toss up between the norton series or u'rs, cause im deff not fishin anglers choice again.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

WOW, im slow, Chuck this is Joe i might have to fish this one just so i can take ur money, just playin but i think i might fish this one. We'll c, i dunno


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Boatboy- where you been!???

We are puttn' on a good one for you on your home body, no entry yet- what gives???? : http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

Hope you make it out with us this year!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if Boatboys is gonna re-open the North Jackson location? I heard Matt isn't with them anymore just wondering if anyone had any info on them.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know about Matt, but I talked to Boats Boy's home office and they said they didn't know what they were doing yet. The building has a for sale sign. I talk to another dealer in the champion area and he said that Matt was telling people that they would back in the spring but I hate to say I don't think they would be back in the area this. I will miss going out and seeing some of the best guys in this area.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey nip,
Ive been really busy with school this year havnt had alot of time to do much of anything. I am gettin some money together soon and i do plan on fishin the big one. I am really looking foward to this u comming year, hopefully got some good things goin for me if i can just get a few things to happen. ill be on here more often tho cause im gettin antsy to get on the water


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah I miss hanging out there too, does anyone know what Matt is up to now and how I might be able to get ahold of him?


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

Boat Boys I believe is staying down in Newark for now Matt is back with Boatboys but Down at the Newark location. I myself am in the Niles area for good since there is great fishing and a great group of guys up here. I fanyone needs work done to their boats send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

G Dusie, whts up my brotha. i aint heard from u in forever. hope everything is goin good for ya. ttyl soon man.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah whats up G how are you and the Ol' Lady?


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

Whats up guys I'm doin great. We are haveing a great time together. she starts new job end of this month at cintas. i'm still looking for a job. Anyone know any boat marinas hireing lol. I'm just waiting for spring so we can start fishing again. Holla at ya guys l8r.


----------

